# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Who dies in the Tram Crash

## alan45

Its supposed to be a closely guarded secret as to who dies in the Tram Dram. But with so many stories appearing in the press about people leaving next year and people having their contracts renewed we can rule out quite a lot of people. So who do you think will die. Please dont pick those who you wish to die but rather those who it seems likely will go.

----------


## alan45

Well Liz is leaving next year and the door is left open for her return. Sophie's lover has signed a new contract so its not her. Steve and Becky have big storylines next year. Roy cropper has a relative visiting him. So thats 4 or 5 for starters that wont die.

----------


## alan45

Some more




> Tracy will bring chaos to several characters upon her return, including Gail Platt, the McDonalds and her parents Ken and Deirdre Barlow.

----------


## CrazyLea

I went for Janice and Mollie. Sounds pretty plausible really.

----------


## alan45

> I went for Janice and Mollie. Sounds pretty plausible really.


Mor than can be said for Tracyluvs supposed return

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I went for Mollie, Janice and Ashley.  Mainly because we know they are all leaving.  If Ashley dies then claire will be able to sell the house and moved to France.

----------


## Katy

yeah id go for that logic, molly ashley and janice, they are all leaving after all.

----------


## alan45

The stars of Coronation Street have revealed that they still don't know who will die in the upcoming tram crash.

Major characters are expected to be killed off when a tram crashes on to the cobbles, but some of the cast told ITN that producers are keeping tight-lipped over who will or will not survive.

Holly Quin-Ankrah, who plays Cheryl Gray, said: "We still don't know what's going on."

Ryan Thomas (Jason Grimshaw) added: "We could be gone next week. We could be under that rubble and not come back out. We don't know!"

Speaking of the filming the stunt, Quin-Ankrah said: "The set's amazing. It's like a film set. It's really exciting, it looks so real."

"I just don't know how they're going to clear it all up. Weatherfield is such a mess right now," Thomas joked.

The scenes will air in December as part of the soap's 50th birthday celebrations.

----------


## alan45

Here's Corrie's Craig Charles getting put through his paces on set.



The actor, who plays cabbie Lloyd Mullaney, learns how to perform a daring stunt in front of a burning house as preparations get under way for the soap's big tram crash storyline, which marks its 50th anniversary this Christmas.

In newly-released behind-the-scenes shots, Lloyd stands outside the Peacocks' home, where a fire is raging after a tram crashes into the corner shop next door.

Lloyd, who is unaware whether anyone is stuck inside, gets propelled to the ground when a huge blast blows through the door.

Will he survive the blaze? That's the burning question!

----------


## tammyy2j

Molly and John Stape

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think Molly's a definite.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Molly and John Stape


 John's not going anywhere apparently

----------


## tammyy2j

> John's not going anywhere apparently


Wishful thinking on my part

----------


## alan45

As speculation continues about who lives and who dies in 'Coronation Street's upcoming tram crash storyline, the identities of some of the survivors may have been revealed.


The Manchester Evening News reports that cast members have been seen filming funeral scenes at a former seminary in Upholland in Lancashire.

The paper says that stars Brooke Vincent and Helen Flanagan (Sophie and Rosie Webster), Sally Dynevor (their mother Sally), Samia Smith (Maria Sutherland), Sacha Parkinson (Sian Powers) and Jimmi Harkishin (Dev Alahan) were all dressed in black for the filming. 

The tram crash is part of the soap's 50th anniversary celebrations.

----------


## CrazyLea

In the Sun the other day they said it was Molly, Ashley and that woman who's name I can't remember.. the one who knows about John. 

Was that speculation too? Because I didn't read the article.

----------


## alan45

The only things we can be certain of are the people who have had their contracts renewed or ones who have storylines mentioned in post tramcrash spoilers

----------


## Perdita

> In the Sun the other day they said it was Molly, Ashley and that woman who's name I can't remember.. the one who knows about John. 
> 
> Was that speculation too? Because I didn't read the article.


You mean Charlotte?

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah Charlotte that's the one. 

Does anyone buy the Sun? Because it definately said those names.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think Claire could die instead of Ashley. 

My theory is that Claire will die in the tram crash and Ashley will feel guilty as he argued with Claire that he wanted to stay on Coronation Street instead of moving to France... he'll wish that they all just moved to France earlier, as they'd have avoided the tram crash and Claire wouldn't have died.

Ashley feels guilty and is overcome with grief, but eventually decides to leave with the children and go to France as that's what Claire would have always wanted.

----------


## alan45

According to the spoilers it's helium voiced Ashley who dies. Still yours is a good storyline.

----------

